# Carrier Air V Dry Mode



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I haven't used the Dry Mode yet, and couldn't find any threads by searching on the forum. Have any of you all used it? How well did it work? Under what conditions does it work best?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We use it in rainy weather to keep the moisture down inside.

It basically works as a dehumidifier.

I've used it to circulate air when heating with electric heaters also.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Haven't really need to use ours yet

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> We use it in rainy weather to keep the moisture down inside.
> 
> It basically works as a dehumidifier.
> 
> ...


Ditto here but have only had to use it once.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We camped when it was cold and had a lot of water from condensation. I turned it on and it seemed to remove the moisture but everyone got cold so i had to turn it off. Thats where the dehumidifier thred comes into play.....http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13449&hl=


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> We use it in rainy weather to keep the moisture down inside.
> 
> It basically works as a dehumidifier.
> 
> ...


Ditto here but have only had to use it once.
[/quote]

We use it quite often: while cooking, when running the shower, when windows are "steamed" up or during setup (when hot & humid). Works pretty good at lowering the humidity.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

works great in the Midwest when the temps are not real high - but the humidity is. We use this most of the time - and only the A/C when it is 90+


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

According to the manual -- 
Carrier Manual

Dry Mode -- In DRY mode, the microcomputer of the unit controls the fan motor and makes the unit automatically cycle on and off according to the room temperature. This enables the moisture to be removed more efficiently.

Here in South Texas when the Humidity and the temperature are usually the same number -- I have tried Dry M<ode a couple of times and saw no improvement -- so its going to be dependant on where you live and the temp/humidty ratio outside...


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for your helpful replies!

It's always primary to read the manual, but real life experience is often something else.

Jim


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Used it in the fall in damp weather when the windows steamed up, worked good but it can't be used when furnace is on so it cooled off the fiver off in a hurry.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

bweiler said:


> works great in the Midwest when the temps are not real high - but the humidity is. We use this most of the time - and only the A/C when it is 90+


ditto for us.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Never use it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bweiler said:


> works great in the Midwest when the temps are not real high - but the humidity is. We use this most of the time - and only the A/C when it is 90+


What he said!

May, June, September, and October in Illinois will provide numerous opportunities to use the dry mode. On temperate, but humid outings, we leave it on all night. It removes a lot of the humidity without heating or cooling and it takes the "sticky, clammy" feeling out of the bed sheets.

Mike


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I am wintering in my OB, so moisture is a concern. When I get back "home" after work I have used either dry or fan mode to move air around for 10 minutes or so, then back to furnace mode. When I do this, the furnace will kick in at a lower temp setting, and run for a shorter time. Then, once things are cozied up and the furnace shuts off, I turn up the ceramics to take over. So far, both cozy and dry.

I have also used this technique to trick the furnace into running for a few minutes before I go to bed. This is so some heat will go into the belly to help with the colder night ahead. By the way, lowest overnight temp so far = 28F. Lower are predicted for this weekend -- we'lll see...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps I should actaully turn my AC system on one, when I bring it out of storage this spring. Might be nice to have it work when I show up at Zion.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

happycamper said:


> We use it in rainy weather to keep the moisture down inside.
> 
> It basically works as a dehumidifier.
> 
> ...


Ditto here but have only had to use it once.
[/quote]

We use it quite often: while cooking, when running the shower, when windows are "steamed" up or during setup (when hot & humid). Works pretty good at lowering the humidity.








[/quote]
I use mine quite often, as well, especially here in S GA. Humidity's a killer!!







I've gone outside to check with the back of the camper a little lower, and you'd be surprised how much it pulls out!!
Darlene


----------

